# Aux input?



## vegitausa (May 10, 2007)

Is there anyway to hook up an aux input to the stock blaupunkt of an 04 Goat so that I could hook up an ipod or mp3 cd player. Or could I hook up a MP3 cd changer to the stock headunit?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

The best that could be done sound quality wise is to come up with a direct connect powered FM modulator that would have the proper plug for your iPod.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's a link to making your own aux input:

http://www.thelug.com/radio/gtoradio.html

Gary


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

teamgs said:


> Here's a link to making your own aux input:
> 
> http://www.thelug.com/radio/gtoradio.html
> 
> Gary


So I take it that it works through the CD input and requires the blank CD to be playing at the time? While that would sound better than an FM modulator, that seems like a hell of a lot of trouble to void a radio warranty if the car is still covered.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

TR GTO said:


> So I take it that it works through the CD input and requires the blank CD to be playing at the time? While that would sound better than an FM modulator, that seems like a hell of a lot of trouble to void a radio warranty if the car is still covered.


Yes, but it's the best you can do.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

All sounds pretty ghetto to me.
The best sound system is...
#1- roll down window.
#2- Press right foot down.
#3-


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

I wanted to report that I just finished the aux input mod, and it works great. There is another way to do as described on the "other GTO forum" and while it is probably a slicker mod, this way works great and sounds great for little cost. Even after buy a low wattage solder iron, solder and a cord, it was only 22.00 at Radio Shack. I am using the compartment right under that radio to hold the iPod, and drilled a hole in the back of it to run the cord thru. 

If anyone is considering this mod, I give it a 9 for ease to do it, and a 10 for sound!

Later, 
'Guru


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> All sounds pretty ghetto to me.
> The best sound system is...
> #1- roll down window.
> #2- Press right foot down.
> #3-


Hi,

If you have to do #1, then you need LOUDER pipes!!!

Larry


----------

